
Working with Objective-C and Swift on the Same Project - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2015/09/24/swift-to-objective-c/?utm_source=hacker_news-ao&utm_campaign=swift-to-objective-c&utm_medium=referral
======
makecheck
Also, once you start creating Swift code, the resulting bundle grows
considerably (presumably due to lack of standard ABI so far); in my experience
it was about 10 MB of additional libraries.

